# Shipping expensive?



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

[siteimg]2247[/siteimg]
Thats why


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

What can brown do for you?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Wow nice gifts come with small packages


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

That looks just like my neighbor girl... lucky me aye!!


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

whats in the box? creme, huh!


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

I will be switching to UPS...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

What a package...


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Hot water really shrunk the tops and bottoms, glad she is still able to fit into them !!! :jammin:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Anyone know how I can reach her to be the official shipper of Nodak Outdoors???

8)


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I think she's violating the strict code UPS has on how their delivery persons dress and appear.

I don't think UPS's customers mind though!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I hate it when my fiancee's pictures get out on the net.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Chris no one would complain of shipping costs if you sent her, thats for sure


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Chris, I will pay triple shipping if you can get her to deliver. (Four times the amount if you really get her to deliver) :lol:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Yea, i cant believe she let me take pictures. I guess she's only doing her job.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Is she going to work or coming home??? :lol:


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

> Yea, i cant believe she let me take pictures. I guess she's only doing her job.


You know, your hard up one time for money and you suggest she takes some pictures and then she thinks its ok to do it anytime.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I would really like to see FedEx match that...... just want to se it.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Well I got my new Nodak Outdoors decals today. What a disapointment it was. Don't get me wrong the decals are great!!! But they were delivered by a middle aged man with gray hair driving a beat up ole station wagon. Nothin like the babe above.

I call false advertising :lol: :lol:


----------

